# Itouch upgrade and overdrive...I'm still on 4.3.5 software



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,

For all of you who use overdrive audiobooks and have upgraded to the latest software for Ipod touch that was just released this year. Are you still able to transfer and listen to audio books from overdrive?

Right know I use WMA format, it creates it's on play list but also adds it to my my books where I can listen without loosing track of where I stopped. I had heard that the version before this latest one had issues with overdrive but I can't find anything on the latest itunes software.

Thanks


----------

